# Comentarios de puteros que FOLLAN A PELO (folladicto también)



## qualicion (1 Nov 2014)

Folladicto era un superputero, que creo que incluso se fue a África y se folló a prostitutas negras a pelo. 

Él decía que si no tenías miedo era imposible coger ETS. Y que sin embargo, los hipocondriacos que hasta tienen miedo de follar con condón con putas, enseguida cogían algo. 

Dejo algún comentario de este filósofo:



> Folladicto
> 28/01/2005, 13:53
> Yo varias veces también he follado con putas sin condón y nunca he pillado nada, siempre pactando que la lefada será fuera del coño pero una vez hubo una puta que no me dijo nada del condón y empezamos a follar como si nada y como veia que no me decia nada yo me corrí dentro del coño como un campeón. Que gozada es follar sin condón, ni punto de comparación.





> nabokov
> 28/01/2005, 14:49
> joder, que razon tienes chico...pero el que es un...( como se llamen esos tios que tienen miedo de contaminarse tocando una silla)...lo será siempre.... :cry:
> 
> ...



"Los que tienen miedo de contaminarse tocando una silla" :XX:



> Folladicto
> ginker que te puedo decir.... si no hay riesgo no hay emocion
> Y ademas hay putilingas que se hacen el test del vih cada x meses porque se cuidan y se preocupan por su salud, yo por ejemplo casi siempre llevo encima el test del vih para ver si asi se dejan follar a pelo, y la puta con su test y yo con el mio y a pelo marinero que no hay problema, es como los actores y actrizes porno.



Y ahora experiencias de más puteros que han follado a pelo:



> Yo, francamente, siempre he sido un poco inconsciente y he intentado siempre hacerlo sin goma, pero ellas no me han dejado(al menos no la penetración).
> Sólo dos asiáticas, de la calle Tenerife, 15(MADRID) me lo han hecho sin goma.
> Primero, me la chuparon sin goma, y al ir a penetrar me dicen, en ese castellano tan gracioso, "ponte condón", y yo digo, "no, mejor así" mientras ya se la estoy metiendo.
> Pensaba que al sacarla para cambiar de postura me lo pondrían, pero no, así que seguí sin goma. A una le inundé el culo y a la otra la boca(se lo tragó) y el coño(de lo que me corrí, debí dejarla preñada; más morbo la próxima vez).
> puterodenavarra





> Creo que con decirlo 20 veces ya es suficiente. Sólo consiguen que leer el foro resulte aburrido con tanta repetición de lo mismo. El que no quiera usar el condón, que no lo use, y ¿qué más les da a los apocalípticos?, si ello no van a pillar nada, con su gomita.
> 
> Venga saludos a todos y buen rollito, menos al salvaje ese que se va a reir de las desgracias ajenas. Me voy a reir yo, como se le rompa la gomita.



A los hipocondriacos de las ets les llaman "apocalípticos" :XX:



> Mejor sin goma, da igual el Sidra, de algo hay que morir.
> 
> Creo que hay que matizar donde se mete.
> 
> ...





> Si no quieres riesgos, que te la chupen por telefono...
> 
> 
> Mira, muchos más riesgos tomas cuando conduces, los accidentes se llevan muchos más machotes que las putas...y donde va a parar, conducir con follar.


----------



## PumukiCabreado (1 Nov 2014)

Putalocura al poder.


----------



## cadhucat (1 Nov 2014)

Que amos

10char


----------



## Eugeni Berzin (1 Nov 2014)

Eso contaban en 2005, ahora ya están todos muertos.


----------



## Marpozuelo (1 Nov 2014)

Lo malo es que a todos esos gilipollas hemos de pagarles entre todos caros tratamientos contra el sida, la hepatitis etc.


----------



## DONK (1 Nov 2014)

El Sida follando solo lo cojen las mujeres,yo cuando un sidrosso me dice "que mala suerte tuve,cuidandome toda la vida y por echar un polvo me he contagiado" pienso,claro que si yonkarra,claro que si.


----------



## Antipsicópata (1 Nov 2014)

El Cuidador dijo:


> El Sida follando solo lo cojen las mujeres,yo cuando un sidrosso me dice "que mala suerte tuve,cuidandome toda la vida y por echar un polvo me he contagiado" pienso,claro que si yonkarra,claro que si.



Vía sexual lo cogen con más facilidad las mujeres, porque es obvio por la anatomía femenina que va a estar más tiempo en contacto con los fluidos infecciosos, pero el hombre también lo puede pillar y de hecho lo pillan, porque hoy día poca gente comparte jeringillas pero sin embargo se producen contagios entre hombres heterosexuales no consumidores de drogas intravenosas.


----------



## qualicion (1 Nov 2014)

Comentario de Torbe:



> TORBE
> 06/06/2005, 10:56
> de verdad teneis una rallada y una paranoia con pillar enfermedades ...
> 
> ...



Sois unos apocalípticos.

Un hombre hetero que sólo hace sexo vaginal no tiene peligro alguno si folla a pelo.


----------



## Fran Bueso (1 Nov 2014)

Si no follas a pelo por miedo a tener que tomar un antibiótico eres maricón. Punto.



El Cuidador dijo:


> El Sida follando solo lo cojen las mujeres...



El SIDA, eso sí que da miedo. Buhuhuhu!


----------



## PumukiCabreado (1 Nov 2014)

Y que más da si se pilla sida si los medicamentos los paga la seguridad social.


----------



## Antipsicópata (1 Nov 2014)

PumukiCabreado dijo:


> Y que más da si se pilla sida si los medicamentos los paga la seguridad social.



Los medicamentos a la larga producen lipodistrofia. Ese problema estético no lo cubre la seguridad social.
Qué creiais que esas caras con lipodistrofia las creaba el pincharse? No, es la medicación para el sida.


----------



## Gji (1 Nov 2014)

Seguro que son todos ellos grandes licenciados y doctos en estudios universitarios del área de la salud.


----------



## Tecnecio (1 Nov 2014)

Conozco uno que decía exactamente eso, y ahí iba sin gomas el tío. Se murió por un catarro, catarro del pito.


----------



## CaballeroEpañol (1 Nov 2014)

Chatos, lo que no mata, engorda

no hay mais


----------



## qualicion (1 Nov 2014)

Pero si hoy en día todo Dios lo hace a pelo. Mujeres que se follan a cientos de tíos a pelo (mujeres no putas se entiende), y ahí están vivas y sin bicho.


----------



## CaCO3 (1 Nov 2014)

Eugeni Berzin dijo:


> Eso contaban en 2005, ahora ya están todos muertos.



Todos no sé, Folladicto es este:

Actor porno español Robin Reid | Casting porno | Videos Porno XXX | Fotos Porno XXX | Videos XXX | Sexhop


----------



## qualicion (1 Nov 2014)

Se ha quedado calvo el cabrón.


----------



## 1965 (1 Nov 2014)

Os puedo decir con datos del hospital donde trabajo, que ha aumentado el Sida en jóvenes heteros por contagio sexual, precisamente porque piensan que ya no es un peligro, que se puede mantener a la gente viva... y también hay cada vez mas gonorreas que no responden al tratamiento, cáncer de lengua y de boca por chuparla a pelo, mujeres con cáncer de ovario por el papiloma... gente medio tarada por sífilis tardías que no se detectaron y no se trataron a tiempo... Eso de que yo me tiré a unas cuantas a pelo y no me pasó nada es como lo de juego a la lotería hace meses y no me ha tocado, solo que la venérea la cogerás con mas facilidad que la lotto. Y os lo dice alguien que tuvo una epididimitis de caballo


----------



## SARC_borrado (1 Nov 2014)

Si eres hombre, blanco y hetero no hay peligro.


----------



## qualicion (1 Nov 2014)

1965 dijo:


> Os puedo decir con datos del hospital donde trabajo, que ha aumentado el Sida en jóvenes heteros por contagio sexual, precisamente porque piensan que ya no es un peligro, que se puede mantener a la gente viva... y también hay cada vez mas gonorreas que no responden al tratamiento, cáncer de lengua y de boca por chuparla a pelo, mujeres con cáncer de ovario por el papiloma... gente medio tarada por sífilis tardías que no se detectaron y no se trataron a tiempo... Eso de que yo me tiré a unas cuantas a pelo y no me pasó nada es como lo de juego a la lotería hace meses y no me ha tocado, solo que la venérea la cogerás con mas facilidad que la lotto. Y os lo dice alguien que tuvo una epididimitis de caballo



Porque son unos degenerados que practican sexo anal con tías. O serán medio maricones y se darán por culo con tiós. Que porque vayan al médico y digan que son heterosexuales no quiere decir que lo sean.

Los gays como bien dijo ayn randiano, se meten mucho popper para facilitar sus guarrerías por el culo.


----------



## Fran Bueso (1 Nov 2014)

1965 dijo:


> Os puedo decir con datos del hospital donde trabajo, que ha aumentado el Sida en jóvenes heteros por contagio sexual, precisamente porque piensan que ya no es un peligro, que se puede mantener a la gente viva... y también hay cada vez mas gonorreas que no responden al tratamiento, cáncer de lengua y de boca por chuparla a pelo, mujeres con cáncer de ovario por el papiloma... gente medio tarada por sífilis tardías que no se detectaron y no se trataron a tiempo... Eso de que yo me tiré a unas cuantas a pelo y no me pasó nada es como lo de juego a la lotería hace meses y no me ha tocado, solo que la venérea la cogerás con mas facilidad que la lotto. Y os lo dice alguien que tuvo una epididimitis de caballo



Vete a la mierda vendebiblias. El que sea tan idiota como para hacerse las pruebas del VIH se merece la muerte por medicación que le vais a meter. Premios Darwin.



qualicion dijo:


> Porque son unos degenerados que practican sexo anal con tías. O serán medio maricones y se darán por culo con tiós. Que porque vayan al médico y digan que son heterosexuales no quiere decir que lo sean.
> 
> Los gays como bien dijo ayn randiano, se meten mucho popper para facilitar sus guarrerías por el culo.



Mas fáci que eso. El test de VIH es de cartón, pero las drogas mortales que te dan si sales positivo son de verdad.

El VIH se previene negándose a hacer el test.


----------



## SARC_borrado (1 Nov 2014)

1965 dijo:


> Os puedo decir con datos del hospital donde trabajo, que ha aumentado el Sida en jóvenes heteros por contagio sexual, precisamente porque piensan que ya no es un peligro, que se puede mantener a la gente viva... y también hay cada vez mas gonorreas que no responden al tratamiento, cáncer de lengua y de boca por chuparla a pelo, mujeres con cáncer de ovario por el papiloma... gente medio tarada por sífilis tardías que no se detectaron y no se trataron a tiempo... Eso de que yo me tiré a unas cuantas a pelo y no me pasó nada es como lo de juego a la lotería hace meses y no me ha tocado, solo que la venérea la cogerás con mas facilidad que la lotto. Y os lo dice alguien que tuvo una epididimitis de caballo





Ya, y seguro que esos jóvenes sidosos y sifilíticos no son adictos a drogas inmunosupresoras ni reciben litros de semen por vía anal (inmunosupresor también).


----------



## 1965 (1 Nov 2014)

De vendebiblias nada. A mi me la suda si metéis la polla en un avispero. Lo que jode es que ayudéis a propagar las enfermedades y que luego nos gastemos una pasta en tratarlas, aparte de que se pueda contagiar otra gente. Si solo os fueseis a contagiar vosotros es vuestro problema, pero la cosa no acaba ahí.


----------



## MI6 (1 Nov 2014)

No condones ni ostias !!!! Yo no creo en nada que no pueda ver y tocar !!! El Sida....bah, menuda mariconada.


----------



## Fran Bueso (1 Nov 2014)

1965 dijo:


> De vendebiblias nada. A mi me la suda si metéis la polla en un avispero. Lo que jode es que ayudéis a propagar las enfermedades y que luego nos gastemos una pasta en tratarlas, aparte de que se pueda contagiar otra gente. Si solo os fueseis a contagiar vosotros es vuestro problema, pero la cosa no acaba ahí.



El VIH no es de contagio sexual.

Los *experimentos *que intentaban demostrar la tranmsisión sexual del VIH (en la práctica unos anticuerpos) detectaron *CERO *transmisiones. *CERO*.

PDF: *Padian NS et al. Heterosexual Transmission of Human Immunodeficiency Virus (HIV) in Northern California: Results from a Ten-Year Study. Am J Epidemiol. 1997 Aug; 146(4): 350–7.*

_ “We followed 175 HIV-discordant couples over time, for a total of approximately 282 couple-years of follow-up...The longest duration of follow-up was 12 visits (6 years).* We observed no seroconversions after entry into the study*...only 75% reported consistent condom use in the 6 months prior to their final follow-up visit. Forty-seven couples who remained in follow-up for 3 months to 6 years used condoms intermittently, and no seroconversions occurred among exposed partners.”_​
Esto es un experimento que duró *diez años*, 10! y no consiguió demostrar la transmisión sexual del VIH. Un excelente ejemplo de FALSACIÓN de una teoría.

La cifra de CERO observaciones es jodida de manipular, ¿no te parece? Sin embargo la autora lo intenta. Ante la lógica publicidad que los críticos del VIH/SIDA hacemos de su paper, ella sale al paso diciendo que la transmisibilidad _"existe, pero es muy pequeña"._.. y que ud. lo diga, Sra. Padian, tan pequeña como NADA, CERO, INEXISTENCIA TOTAL. Bravo! excelente _paper_!

Una tasa *CERO *de transmisión sexual tira por tierra todas las teorías sobre la supuesta "epidemia" de VIH. Sin embargo la epidemiología de la seropositividad (los anticuerpos) se explica perfectamente por la falta de especificidad de las pruebas del VIH. Estamos ante *una epidemia de falsos diagnósticos* de proporciones escandalosas.

Ahora ya pueden opinar los del _Journal _X lo que quieran sobre la _"infectividad"_ del VIH. Los datos - que mencionan pero esconden - indican todo lo contrario. También pueden opinar que la Tierra es plana, cosa que sin duda harían si los _sponsors _farmacéuticos así se lo pidiesen.

Aquí somos todos adultos y follamos de mutuo acuerdo. Nadie nos tiene que decir lo que tenemos o no tenemos que contagiar.

*Aviso a navegantes: **si te haces la prueba del VIH y das positivo van a criminalizar tu vida sexual.* No te lo hagas y nunca nadie te podrá condenar, porque no sabías" que estabas infectado.



MI6 dijo:


> No condones ni ostias !!!! Yo no creo en nada que no pueda ver y tocar !!! El Sida....bah, menuda mariconada.



Otro ignorante que se deja llevar por la corriente en plan gremlin, hasta el precipicio.

Que tal creer en la Santísima Trinidad? En el infierno? Tienes madera para ello.


----------



## 1965 (1 Nov 2014)

Ese riesgo depende mucho de la carga viral que tenga el infectado. En alguien tratado de forma adecuada, puede disminuir mucho y en ese caso, la probabilidad de contagio a la pareja discordante es pequeña, PERO EXISTE. Hay artículos que además revelan que el contagio es mas probable cuando coexisten otras ETS. Hablamos de prostitutas que puede que se cuiden o puede que no. Yo no arriesgaría mi salud haciéndolo a pelo pero cada uno que haga con su polla lo que quiera y pueda. Simplemente intervengo porque no me parece bien que hagáis apología del sexo a pelo con putas. Pero allá cada uno


----------



## Fran Bueso (1 Nov 2014)

1965 dijo:


> Ese riesgo depende mucho de la carga viral que tenga el infectado.



Si no se ha demostrado ni un solo caso de transmisión sexual del VIH... cómo puedes hablar de que depende de esto o lo otro? :bla: Antes tienes que demostrar que es sexualmente transmisible, y los experimentos han *fracasado*.

Pero la falta de Ciencia te la suda. Has sido entrenado para recitar las consignas de las farmacéuticas como una vieja reputa recita el Catecismo.

Si tuvieses dos dedos de frente hubieses buscado en la literatura científica la evidencia de lo que recitas y ... oh! sorpresa! no está por ningún lado.


----------



## LoneWolf (1 Nov 2014)

AIDS (acquired immunodeficiency syndrome) is a chronic, potentially life-threatening condition caused by the human immunodeficiency virus (HIV). By damaging your immune system, HIV interferes with your body's ability to fight the organisms that cause disease.

HIV is a sexually transmitted infection. It can also be spread by contact with infected blood or from mother to child during pregnancy, childbirth or breast-feeding. It can take years before HIV weakens your immune system to the point that you have AIDS.

There's no cure for HIV/AIDS, but there are medications that can dramatically slow disease progression. These drugs have reduced AIDS deaths in many developed nations. But HIV continues to decimate populations in Africa, Haiti and parts of Asia.

HIV/AIDS Definition - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic


People at high risk of getting HIV include:

Injection drug users who share needles
Infants born to mothers with HIV who did not receive HIV treatment during pregnancy
People who have unprotected sex, especially with people who have other high-risk behaviors, are HIV-positive, or have AIDS
People who received blood transfusions or clotting products between 1977 and 1985, before screening for the virus became standard practice
Sexual partners of those who engage in high-risk activities (such as injection drug use or anal sex)
After HIV infects the body, the virus has been found in saliva, tears, nervous system tissue and spinal fluid, blood, semen (including pre-seminal fluid, which is the liquid that comes out before ejaculation), vaginal fluid, and breast milk. Only blood, semen, vaginal secretions, and breast milk have been shown to transmit infection to others.

HIV/AIDS: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia


----------



## 1965 (1 Nov 2014)

Reportan caso de transmisión del sida entre mujeres - BBC Mundo

Systematic review of HIV transmission between heterosexual serodiscordant couples where the HIV-positive partner is fully suppressed on antiretroviral therapy.

Loutfy MR1, Wu W, Letchumanan M, Bondy L, Antoniou T, Margolese S, Zhang Y, Rueda S, McGee F, Peck R, Binder L, Allard P, Rourke SB, Rochon PA.


----------



## Antipsicópata (1 Nov 2014)

Fran, sí, no es tan fácil contagiarse por vía sexual que como se contagiaban continuamente (hasta que supieron, por haberse contagiado, lo peligroso que era compartir jeringas) los antiguos yonkis, pero sí existe el contagio por sexo vaginal. Que te puede contagiar una pareja que no sepa que está infectada? Claro, muchos hombres contagiaron así a la maruja que tenían en casa. Hay muchos casos de estos de cuando en los putis se follaba sin goma. Ahora la gente se está relajando, hasta que haya otro brote. 
El sida existe y sí se contagia por sexo vaginal, hoy casi que no es mortal, pero no es agradable tenerlo y es muy irresponsable apostar por infectarse precisamente porque duran décadas vivos y los que son irresponsables son un potencial peligro para otros.


----------



## qualicion (1 Nov 2014)

Todos esos sidosos que salen en la tv, noticias y demás, ampliamente demacrados.... seguro que están así por meterla en un coño, y no por chutarse heroína, popper o lo que sea claro..


----------



## Fran Bueso (1 Nov 2014)

Antipsicópata dijo:


> Fran, sí, no es tan fácil contagiarse por vía sexual que como se contagiaban continuamente (hasta que supieron, por haberse contagiado, lo peligroso que era compartir jeringas) los antiguos yonkis, pero sí existe el contagio por sexo vaginal. Que te puede contagiar una pareja que no sepa que está infectada? Claro, muchos hombres contagiaron así a la maruja que tenían en casa. Hay muchos casos de estos de cuando en los putis se follaba sin goma. Ahora la gente se está relajando, hasta que haya otro brote.
> El sida existe y sí se contagia por sexo vaginal, hoy casi que no es mortal, pero no es agradable tenerlo y es muy irresponsable apostar por infectarse precisamente porque duran décadas vivos y los que son irresponsables son un potencial peligro para otros.



Lo explicaré para tontos: el VIH son unas pruebas de pego. Sobre esta base se construye un edificio teórico con los pies de barro.

Si fallan las pruebas, y fallan, se viene todo el edificio abajo.

No te pierdas las "inmaculadas concepciones" 

La evidencia demuestra que tener un resultado "positivo" en una prueba del VIH *no depende* para nada del uso de condones ni del intercambio de fluidos corporales: Niños seropositivos de madre negativa, sin actividad sexual, sin transfusión, sin uso de drogas intravenosas,* sin ninguna explicación*: .. (excepto que las pruebas del VIH son un fraude).

*HIV negative mother with an HIV infected child: A diagnostic dilemma*

*Infant HIV infection possible even with negative antenatal test*

*Mystery shrouds detection of HIV in 18-month-old* - The Hindu: Mobile Edition

*Report by the AIDS Law Project lists 42 children with HIV infections whose mothers are HIV-negative.*

*Unsafe injections and transmission of HIV-1 in sub-Saharan Africa* : The Lancet

*HIV transmission during paediatric health care in sub-Saharan Africa--risks and evidence.*​
Mas citas: *Immaculate infection by HIV* « HIV/AIDS Skepticism

Arrodillémonos ante la *Inmaculada Infección*. Ave seropositividad purísima!





Todo apunta a que *las pruebas diagnósticas son aleatorias*.

Seropositivo = persona sana con unos anticuerpos que cualquiera peude tener por el mero hecho de existir.


----------



## Wodans (2 Nov 2014)




----------



## Antipsicópata (2 Nov 2014)

Hay otras ets también. Por higiene siempre se debe usar goma hasta que se conozca bien a la pareja sexual. El sexo en el humano está en la mente mayormente, y por cierto es bastante más amplio que la penetracion, a nadie adulto que no esté zumbado o tenga algo y sea un poco sádico se le ocurre follar sin goma con desconocidos. Es con gente que uno cree conocer y hay sustos...


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

1965 dijo:


> Systematic review of HIV transmission between heterosexual serodiscordant couples where the HIV-positive partner is fully suppressed on antiretroviral therapy.



Estos estudios se basan en el siguiente silogismo:

- A da positivo a las pruebas del VIH. B da negativo.
- A y B intercambian fluidos ,
- B da positivo al VIH,
- Conclusión: A contagió VIH a B.

No hay mas "ciancia " que eso.

La falacia es obviamente falsa como se demuestra en este ejemplo:

- A da positivo a las pruebas de diabetes. B da negativo.
- A y B intercambian fluidos ,
- B da positivo a diabetes,
- Conclusión: A contagió diabetes a B.

La lógica es la mismoa, pero ahora se ve el absurdo de solemnidad. *Las pruebas no dicen de donde procede la enfermedad.*



Antipsicópata dijo:


> Hay otras ets también.



Ya he dicho que el que tema a un antibiótico es maricona perdida.

Una buena prevención es ponerse ua gota de lubricante o aceite en el orificio del pene y lavarse a fondo despues de joder. Eso para el 99% de las infecciones uretrales.


----------



## RBU o madmax (2 Nov 2014)

Yo solo me arriesgaria a pelo, si la tia esta igual de buena que la amiga del Nicolas (La Pechotes)


----------



## Antipsicópata (2 Nov 2014)

RBU o madmax dijo:


> Yo solo me arriesgaria a pelo, si la tia esta igual de buena que la amiga del Nicolas (La Pechotes)



O sea nunca. Eso está muy bien; hay que ser responsable.


----------



## qualicion (2 Nov 2014)

Yo de ahora en adelante a todas las putas que me folle les voy a pedir si puedo follármelas a pelo un poco.


----------



## cojonudo (2 Nov 2014)

No useis preservativo

_Da cancer, es petroleo, mierda quimica ahogando vuestra piel.

Justo la zona mas transpirable, ahi colocais esa plastico oloroso con mil potingues, para que pase todo a la sangre y al cuerpo.

¿Que dice la TV, que uses preservativo?
¿Que dice el bobierno, que uses preservativo?

Pues no lo uses, esa debería ser la respuesta de todo hombre inteligente.

Ay, que te contagiaras enfermedades... Eso lo dicen quienes no conocen la historia de ese instrumento del mal que es el preservativo, es la primera causa de enfermedades, alergias, escozores y daños a la piel...

!Por los que luego os cobran las farmaceuticas por nuevos potingues quimicos!

Pagais vuestra propia tortura.

Quemadlos_

Sabias palabras de un sabio.


----------



## SARC_borrado (2 Nov 2014)

cojonudo dijo:


> No useis preservativo
> 
> _Da cancer, es petroleo, mierda quimica ahogando vuestra piel.
> 
> ...




Que el Diox del LOL bendiga a Napo, que en paz descanse.


¡Vuelve al foro hijoputa!


----------



## Denyuri (2 Nov 2014)

Y dale el conspiranoico con el VIH cuando ahora mismo lo que más anda entre las juventudes es la gonorrea, clamidia, vph, trimoconas e incluso repuntes de la sífilis... A ello no ayuda que en según qué ETS el hombre puede ser portador, no padecer los síntomas, y luego pegárselo a la siguiente pareja que tenga... Y ya que no soléis haceros serologías ni cultivos de la uretra anualmente, pues no está de más un poco de precaución. Por epidemiología y cuestiones de salud pública y tal.


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

Denyuri dijo:


> e incluso repuntes de la sífilis...



La sífilis, com el VIH otrro caso de "_inmaculada infección_":

Any outbreak of syphilis among young people, among teenagers is unexpected. Syphilis shouldn't be happening in those groups and *we really don't know why it's there*”

*BBC News - Sexual health experts warn of new syphilis threat*​
Jóvenes supuestamente "_infectados_" pero nadie sabe como :bla: 

Sugerencia: son sus mierda-tests de los cojones!

No se fíen de ningún diagnóstico "*enlatado*" si les queda algo de inteligencia. Las pruebas serológicas son para metérselas al listo del doctor por el culo.


----------



## SARC_borrado (2 Nov 2014)

Joder Fran que moral que tienes respondiendo en plan serio a las petardas de la sico y la coñuzi, pero si para esas el VIH y la sífilis son unos virus heteropatriarcales para infectar y joder la vida de los seres de luz femeninos.

Anda y que les den polculo.


----------



## Denyuri (2 Nov 2014)

ya, ahora el Luess también es una conspiración... y las serologías las hacen con chemtrails.

Mientras, pasemos de considerar las cifras reales de ETS en España y recomendemos alegremente el mojar la churra en cualquier lao



> El control de las enfermedades sexuales ha empeorado con la crisis
> 
> 
> Las verrugas genitales son el motivo de consulta más frecuente
> ...


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

Denyuri dijo:


> ya, ahora el Luess también es una conspiración... y las serologías las hacen con chemtrails.



1. Las serologías buscan anticuerpos, mongolo, no microbios. 

2. Los anticuerpos los producen los linfocitos del paciente, mongolo, no el microbio.​
Por tanto, una serología positiva equivale a decir que el paciente se ha infectado de sí mismo :bla:

Da mucho juego la estupidez masiva de la población. Pon el culo tú, yo no.


----------



## Denyuri (2 Nov 2014)

La estupidez masiva de la población, ésa en la que mientras aumentan las ETS algunos "por el bien y la liberación de la tiranía médica" colaboran en propagar enfermedades que podrían estar controladas. 

Seguro que no te has leído las cifras de gonorrea, clamidia o tricomonas en juventud heterosexual en los últimos 5 años antes del rebuzno.


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

Denyuri dijo:


> Seguro que no te has leído las cifras de gonorrea, clamidia o tricomonas en juventud heterosexual en los últimos 5 años antes del rebuzno.



Ya he dicho que el que tema tomarse un antibiótico es maricón perdido.

He tenido todo eso, y qué? también la gripe. Nadie se va a morir.

Es estúpido reprimir la sexualidad por miedo a contratiempos menores como los que citas.


----------



## Denyuri (2 Nov 2014)

Es estúpido acabar con verrugas genitales o una clamidia (y su correspondiente tratamiento y el mal ratito con la sonda dentro de tu cosita, y el hielo de luego y...) por no tener ni idea de cómo se transmite e infravalorar la prevención. Para vivir una sexualidad sin miedo hay que salir de casa informao. Y, paradójicamente, ahora que cada vez hay más acceso a la información (o más ruido), las estadísticas hablan de repunte de las ETS por desconocimiento de los mecanismos de tranmisión... 

Entre mientras vete a preguntar a un centro de planificación qué tipo de ETS se transmite por el sexo oral y cuales son los métodos barrera, no lo saben ni ellos...


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

Denyuri dijo:


> Para vivir una sexualidad sin miedo hay que salir de casa informao.



Tu solo propagas desinformación, el "_sales pitch_" de la lucrativa industria de perseguir fantasmas.

Informar es lo que yo hago: demostrar que el VIH y la Sífilis son diagnósticos, no enfermedades y que la enfermedad solo se manifiesta durante el tratamiento posterior, que es su verdadera causa.


----------



## qualicion (2 Nov 2014)

Ahora voy a pagar YO condones, para disfrutar MENOS, por algo que no me perjudica a mí (quedarme embarazado), que interrumpe la espontaneidad :XX:

El condón sin meterme a mirar artículos de internet, es un artilugio creado para frustrar al hombre sexualmente, AÚN MÁS. Folla poco y además disfruta menos, toma ya :XX: Una muestra de ello son los vírgenes condoniles de los que hablaba cuak cuak; hombres que jamás han yacido sin condón en toda su puta vida por hipocondria sexual, o como se le llaman en el argot: "los apocalípticos""

"ej que yo solo lo hago con mi novia xk confío en ella". Claro que sí lumbreras, crees en las ets, pero piensas que al salir en serio con alguien automáticamente le desaparecen las ets que pudiera tener y que para colmo vaya a ser fiel jiajoiaioufdjoaijoia.

Me he tirado a unas 65-75 tías a pelo, la mayoría orcos, panchitas, etc.... y sólo cogí unos tristes hongos y creo que fue por mantener el capullo húmedo varias horas.


----------



## Denyuri (2 Nov 2014)

Espero que te lo hagas con alguna sifilítica sidosa después de tu magufada diaria.


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

Denyuri dijo:


> Espero que te lo hagas con alguna sifilítica sidosa después de tu magufada diaria.



Mira macho, si alguien tiene papaletas para sífilis y VIH ese soy yo. Llevo 30 años de promiscuidad suicida. Mi salud es de envidiar. He follado a pelo (y cunnilingus) con mujeres promiscuas de todas las razas y de todos los continentes. 

Yo diría que las gonorreas han contribuido a mejorar mi salud, por la supuración que producen (antaño se la llamaba "purgación", del latin "purgatio", limpieza). No temo a los microorganismos - los utilizo 

Vete con tus Catecismos a cristianizar infieles sin experiencia. A mi no me la das.


----------



## Antipsicópata (2 Nov 2014)

Que ets's se transmiten por sexo oral, Denyuri? El vih también?


----------



## Ruso (2 Nov 2014)




----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

Antipsicópata dijo:


> Que ets's se transmiten por sexo oral, Denyuri? El vih también?



Te das cuenta de que ese tipo de preguntas solo las puede responder quien se haya empapado de los estudios publicados y los haya digerido críticamente, separando el grano de la paja y los sesgos?

Y sabes qué personas no han hecho eso jamás ni piensan hacerlo? los médicos que consultas.

Sabes quienes lo hemos hecho y lo compartimos con vosotros? AYN RANDIANO2 y yo.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2014 at 02:04 ----------




Ruso dijo:


>



Está mal la fecha, es 1980 - 2080.

Eso sí, con todo el equipo de "demonios oficiales" en el cuerpo :XX:


----------



## Denyuri (2 Nov 2014)

Pues ésa es la cosa Antipsicópata, que por ejemplo muchas lesbianas que acuden a por orientación si su pareja tiene vph o clamidia no les saben decir más allá del condón femenino, que ya tú sabes que lo que es para el sexo oral... Hay desconocimiento hasta entre los propios profesionales, cuasi nula educación sexual y una especie de inconsciencia en el hacerse una revisión aunque sea quinquenal en el caso masculino (las mujeres se hacen bastante más cultivos, aún así la incidencia del vph indica que ni por ésas se pilla a tiempo). Es fácil ver una verruga y preocuparse, pero no tanto el ser portador sin saberlo. Por lo que tengo entendido en colegas varones, al menos las revisiones del vph y la clamidia son harto molestas y lo de que vayan al urólogo o hacerse serologías tras alguna conducta de riesgo es más que raro... A lo que se ve hasta se ufanan... sin preocuparse por si son portadores de nada.


----------



## merendola (2 Nov 2014)

Al final qué fue de Folladicto?


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

Denyuri dijo:


> ...muchas lesbianas que acuden a por orientación ...



Unos desorientados mostrandoles la dirección a otros desorientados... es de traca, de verdad.



Denyuri dijo:


> A lo que se ve hasta se ufanan... sin preocuparse por si son portadores de nada.



Me ufano de mi *salud*. Me río de los que decís que no la debería de tener... pues *la tengo y os jodéis*. Os toca revisar vuestras creencias. ::

Lo único que me preocupa es mi salud *objetiva y palpable*.

Que una prueba X del laboratorio Y diga que tengo la infección Z, *en ausencia de presentación clínica*, me lo paso por el forro de los XY. 

Ir al médico sin estar enfermo a que "_busque algo_" es *suicida* además de gilipollas.


----------



## Antipsicópata (2 Nov 2014)

Denyuri dijo:


> Pues ésa es la cosa Antipsicópata, que por ejemplo muchas lesbianas que acuden a por orientación si su pareja tiene vph o clamidia no les saben decir más allá del condón femenino, que ya tú sabes que lo que es para el sexo oral... Hay desconocimiento hasta entre los propios profesionales, cuasi nula educación sexual y una especie de inconsciencia en el hacerse una revisión aunque sea quinquenal en el caso masculino (las mujeres se hacen bastante más cultivos, aún así la incidencia del vph indica que ni por ésas se pilla a tiempo). Es fácil ver una verruga y preocuparse, pero no tanto el ser portador sin saberlo. Por lo que tengo entendido en colegas varones, al menos las revisiones del vph y la clamidia son harto molestas y lo de que vayan al urólogo o hacerse serologías tras alguna conducta de riesgo es más que raro... A lo que se ve hasta se ufanan... sin preocuparse por si son portadores de nada.



El vph son los condilomas acuminados o verrugas genitales no? Es que eso se contagia con nada, con que el que tenga el virus se toque y te toque a ti. Y sí el hombre a veces no da síntomas pero es portador y puede contagiarlo sin saberlo. Normal que sea la ets más frecuente. Yo esa la tuve y sí es bastante desagradable.


----------



## cojonudo (2 Nov 2014)

Verrugas, hay que combatirlas a muerte, o ellas acabarán con la humanidad.


----------



## Denyuri (2 Nov 2014)

En realidad las verrugas son casi la primera causa de consulta en unidades que tratan ETS asín que... 

Y el otro "ah, se joden, que yo estoy sano". Como si no importase si tú estás sano pero aún así eres portador de según qué cosas que otros desarrollarán por tu culpa. ¿Prevención? Pa qué, si las enfermedades no son síndromes sino inventos del bigpharma y blablabla


----------



## qualicion (2 Nov 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Ir al médico sin estar enfermo a que "_busque algo_" es *suicida* además de gilipollas.



Esta frase es la más inteligente que he leído en todo el siglo.

Apocalípticos de mierda, hipocondriacos sexuales, que incluso se ponen condón para que se la chupe la follamiga buenorra de turno, porque en los 90´s escucharon decenas de mierda propagandística del vih, acudiendo al médico para un exudado de pene tras follarse a una tía 1 vez a pelo, me parece lo más subnormal del mundo.


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

Denyuri dijo:


> Como si no importase si tú estás sano pero aún así eres portador



Si estoy sano vas a acusar de "_portador_" a tu p.m.

Vamos, es que te llevo juicio a ti a tu mierdaserología y te va a costar cara la bromita. Te comes el mierdadiagnóstico con patatas amargas.

Te recomiendo leas la letra pequeña de los kits que utilizas y la entiendas bien para que no te llames a engaño.


----------



## Antipsicópata (2 Nov 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Si estoy sano vas a acusar de "_portador_" a tu p.m.
> 
> Vamos, es que te llevo juicio a ti a tu mierdaserología y te va a costar cara la bromita. Te comes el mierdadiagnóstico con patatas amargas.



El vph en la mujer aumenta el riesgo de cáncer de cervix. Yo tengo que hacerme citologias frecuentes desde que tuve aquella ets.


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

Antipsicópata dijo:


> El vph en la mujer aumenta el riesgo de cáncer de cervix.



Mujer, el riesgo es menor que el de cruzar la calle y que te atropelle un coche. Supongo que tampoco te atreves a salir de casa.


----------



## cojonudo (2 Nov 2014)

Ruso dijo:


>


----------



## Antipsicópata (2 Nov 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Mujer, el riesgo es menor que el de cruzar la calle y que te atropelle un coche. Supongo que tampoco te atreves a salir de casa.



::No, el riesgo es altito, por eso se hacen las citologias con mayor frecuencia si se tuvo el vhp.


----------



## Orondo Rodriguez (2 Nov 2014)

Lo de las lápidas es gracioso y tal, pero en este foro no está ni el primero ni, desgraciadamente, el último que pilla una enfermedad de transmisión sexual fácilmente prevenible.


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

Antipsicópata dijo:


> ::No, el riesgo es altito, por eso se hacen las citologias con mayor frecuencia si se tuvo el vhp.



Analicemos los datos disponibles:

Cancer Malaysia, Oncology Malaysia Oncology, Oncologist & Cancer - Malaysian Oncological Society (MOS)

_“Although *HPV infection is common*, *the majority of men and women clear the virus from the bod*y and don’t suffer from any squealae of the infection, says Dr Suresh. Only one per cent of men with HPV get warts while *of a million women with HPV, only 1,600 get cancer if not screened*.”_​
Es decir, *entre un millón de mujeres con HPV, 1.600 desarrollarán cáncer de cuello de útero si no se han hecho revisiones* (es decir, mujeres marginales, drogadictas, prostitutas de mediana edad, etc.)

Estáis haciendo las cuentas? 1.600 /1.000.000 =* 0,16% !!!*

Un 0,16% ¿cuenta como relación causal? Estas son las estadísticas de la industria farmacéutica: ¿¿¿*0,16% = causación* ??? :bla:

1.600 de 1.000.000
160 de 100.000
16 de 10.000
1,6 de 1.000
0,16 de 100

0,16% 

¿Véis por qué toman como referencia el millón? porque 1.600 *asusta más* que decir 16 centésimas de porciento.

Y se trata de una estadística generosa. Aquí hay otra procedente de los EEUU:

Cervical Cancer Incidence Rate per 100,000 Women | The Henry J. Kaiser Family Foundation

_“For example, in the state of Maryland, 9.3 out of every 100,000 women contracted cervical cancer in 2003. Without considering any of the personal risk factors (like cervical cancer in the family), the general risk for someone living in Maryland would be 9.3/100000 or .0093% chance of contracting this disease.”_​
En el 2006 fueron 6,7 de cada 100.000 mujeres, o sea, el 0,0067%. referámoslo al millón y queda:

6,7 de 100.000
67 de 1.000.000

Un problema real, sin duda. Con estas "cifras del miedo" se justifican vacunaciones masivas e inecesarias con efectos adversos tan graves y frecuentes que ya hay asociación de víctimas y las cifras de afectadas claman al cielo.



Orondo Rodriguez dijo:


> Lo de las lápidas es gracioso y tal, pero en este foro no está ni el primero ni, desgraciadamente, el último que pilla una enfermedad de transmisión sexual fácilmente prevenible.



Y si la pillas qué? A qué viene tanta obsesión con unas ets inocuas y no con el resfriado? Habrá que ponerse mascarilla para besarse igual que te pones condón? A qué viene tanta obsesión con lo sexual?


----------



## Antipsicópata (2 Nov 2014)

Que obsesión con entrar en contacto con flujos vaginales. Lo que no me explico es como encontráis tantas voluntarias. Yo creía que ya no había tantas temerarias, porque hoy con la información que hay ya es temeridad ser promiscua y no usar condón.


----------



## 1965 (2 Nov 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Te das cuenta de que ese tipo de preguntas solo las puede responder quien se haya empapado de los estudios publicados y los haya digerido críticamente, separando el grano de la paja y los sesgos?
> 
> Y sabes qué personas no han hecho eso jamás ni piensan hacerlo? los médicos que consultas.
> 
> ...




Así que los conspiranoicos sois los que tenéis la verdad absoluta :XX::XX::XX:

Y vienes ilustrando tus verdades con el " a propósito de un caso", que cualquiera que sabe de niveles de evidencia sabe que no sirve ni para limpiarse el culo. Te vanaglorias de haber pasado venéreas (que raro que de estas no neguéis también la existencia, que igual hay algún artículo que dice que la gonorrea es solo semen retenido y caducado) y no piensas en que a veces, la misma enfermedad no tiene las mismas consecuencias para el hombre que para la mujer, que se pueden curar pero dejan secuelas., que generan problemas de esterilidad (parece darwinismo en lo que al foro se refiere).. y al final atacas siempre con el rollo moral, los intereses económicos... A mi me la pela como si te tiras a un orangután en la sacristía de la iglesia y que luego te lo hagas con la persona que mas quieras, lo que me jode es que divulgando vuestras ideas, igual contribuís a maximizar la ignorancia, y que todos estemos mas sometidos al riesgo porque esto se propaga. ESE ES EL PROBLEMA
Si por vosotros fuera, ni siquiera habría vacunas de la polio (coincidencia con los talibanes por cierto). Y aquí lo dejo, porque o hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver

---------- Post added 02-nov-2014 at 10:17 ----------




Fran Bueso dijo:


> Analicemos los datos disponibles:
> 
> Cancer Malaysia, Oncology Malaysia Oncology, Oncologist & Cancer - Malaysian Oncological Society (MOS)
> 
> ...



Tengo una amiga con papilomavirus de los oncogénicos. Adquiridos de una pareja. Está en continuo seguimiento porque ha comenzado a sufrir alteraciones en los estudios de anatomíapatológica, y está acojonada porque es ginecóloga y abe lo que puede suponer. Ahora vete y cuéntale lo de los porcentajes. Si metes en el pool a gente que no es sexualmente activa, a gente que solo lo hace con una pareja y son fieles.... te rebaja el riesgo (aparte de la posibilidad de que haya gente que lo negativice), pero si hablamos de prostitución, multitud de parejas.... tienes muchos mas números para la lotería. Yo desde luego si tengo una hija, la vacunaré


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

1965 dijo:


> Tengo una amiga con papilomavirus de los oncogénicos. Adquiridos de una pareja.



HAs dicho dos mentiras en dos frases. Me he parado ahí.

1. Un 0,16% de incidencia de cáncer entre portadoras de papiloma es insuficiente incluso para *sospechar* que puedan ser "coñogénicos".

2. Acusar a su pareja sin demostrar que el RNA del supuesto virus es el mismo, es de juzgado de guardia. Yo soy su pareja y la llevo al juzgado.

HAy una industria que se alimenta de las mentes idiotas, de las que no saben usar el sentido común - aunque lo tengan - y sois legión.



1965 dijo:


> Yo desde luego si tengo una hija, la vacunaré



Os veré en la Asociación de Afectados por la Vacuna del Papiloma, una de las que más crecen en España después de POTEMOS, y ambas crecen por lo mismo: la estupidez de sus miembros.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Nov 2014)

El VPH existe pero es muy dificil de detectar en hombres y a las mujeres solo se puede detectar por contrastes, no estoy de acuerdo que sea una enfermedad de trasmision sexual solamente, de hecho conozco gente que lo tiene y que es literalmente imposible que haya sido por contacto sexual, es mas complejo.

De todas formas las ETS son una realidad y son peligrosas, al final vamos atener un dia una epidemia de sifilis o de gonorrea y nos vamos a reir un rato, por cierto, los que no utilizan condon con prostitutas estan locos, pero ellos mismos.


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El VPH existe pero es muy dificil de detectar en hombres y a las mujeres solo se puede detectar por contrastes, no estoy de acuerdo que sea una enfermedad de trasmision sexual solamente, de hecho conozco gente que lo tiene y que es literalmente imposible que haya sido por contacto sexual, es mas complejo.
> 
> De todas formas las ETS son una realidad y son peligrosas, al final vamos atener un dia una epidemia de sifilis o de gonorrea y nos vamos a reir un rato, por cierto, los que no utilizan condon con prostitutas estan locos, pero ellos mismos.


----------



## LoneWolf (2 Nov 2014)

Las teorías negacionistas son calificadas de pseudocientíficas por varios miembros de la comunidad científica, porque ignoran la existencia de la gran cantidad de evidencia empírica a favor de la relación VIH-sida y en contra de sus propias hipótesis. Consideran además que las hipótesis no cumplen requisitos científicos básicos: no cumplen la estrategia heurística de la navaja de Occam, no aportan evidencia empírica que demuestre anomalías en las teorías consolidadas, eligen la evidencia de forma selectiva para validar las hipótesis, y se basan en conocimientos sesgados sobre virología.

La comunidad científica cree que la posición de aquellos que niegan la existencia del VIH o su relación con la enfermedad, va en desmedro de la adopción de medidas preventivas y terapéuticas adecuadas. Un ejemplo del perjuicio causado por la difusión de las hipótesis negacionistas fue la crisis humanitaria que sufrió Sudáfrica, tras el apoyo de estas teorías. En respuesta a las hipótesis negacionistas, en julio del 2000, más de 5000 científicos firmaron una declaración, conocida como la «Declaración de Durban», que tuvo como objetivo difundir en lenguaje comprensible los datos considerados como más probados sobre la enfermedad.62 En el caso de México, el Censida ―organismo de salud pública responsable de la vigilancia y control de la epidemia de VIH/sida en el país― informó en 2007 que tenía conocimiento de que 20 pacientes portadores del VIH habían suspendido su tratamiento a causa de la propaganda negacionista. La Secretaría de Salud mexicana declaró que interpondría una demanda judicial contra los grupos responsables de esa desinformación, aunque posteriormente se desistió de hacerlo. Además, en ese mismo año, el Censida y la Secretaría de Salud emitieron una serie de comunicados donde fijaron su postura oficial en contra del negacionismo y en acuerdo con el consenso científico y la Declaración de Durban.

Negacionismo del VIH/sida - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Tuttle (2 Nov 2014)

¿Restregariais la polla por un meadero a última hora? Pues eso es follarse a pelo a una puta que folla a pelo.


----------



## Fran Bueso (2 Nov 2014)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Restregariais la polla por un meadero a última hora? Pues eso es follarse a pelo a una puta que folla a pelo.



No sabía que los meaderos se autolimpiasen entre meada y meada. Siempre se aprende algo.



LoneWolf dijo:


> Las teorías negacionistas ...



Bien, otro sin opinión propia que necesita una autoridad que le diga lo que es verdad y lo que no lo es.

Por cierto, Wikipedia no es autoridad.



LoneWolf dijo:


> La comunidad científica cree que...



Cuando alguien dice hablar en nombre de la "_comunidad internacional_" o de la "_comunidad científica_", ambos entes inexistentes, se está identificando como un fraude.


----------



## Asurbanipal (8 Ene 2022)

refloto


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Jun 2022)

cuanto homo encubierto


----------

